# Sales Tax in Texas?



## Zuerst (Aug 21, 2010)

Is bikesdirect based in Texas? I thought they're based in China... imagine my surprise when I went to checkout an order and was quoted $100+ in tax.

Not really that good of a deal for folks in Texas for more expensive bikes now... will they do local pick up at a discounted price?


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

The company is based in Tx, but the mfg is in Taiwan (for the most part). 

Cycle Spectrum is the brick and mortar outlet and they have locations in Tx, Az and Fl.


----------



## efraguiluz (Aug 22, 2010)

I live in Houston and have wondered the same thing and my friend told me that they must have there stored based in Texas which they do cuz i have been to one on the NW side of Houston. This also means that their online orders r filled from there Texas locations since only Texas residents are charged taxes and not the resident from AZ and FL get charges sales tax. the link i pasted goes in to more detail you should check it out

http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/r-ar..._tax_on_the_internet_who_pays_it_who_doesnt-i


----------

